
Robinhood: Cash Management - lando2319
https://blog.robinhood.com/news/2019/10/8/introducing-cash-management
======
rainyMammoth
It's a race to the bottom. Interests on the funds that are not invested is the
main revenue stream for all the brokers.

RobinHood is taking the Uber//WeWork approach and tries to scale at all costs
here. or every dollar they earn they probably lose 10.

~~~
lando2319
As an investor, why should I care?

------
xd1936
Take 2.

[https://techcrunch.com/2019/10/08/robinhood-cash-
management/](https://techcrunch.com/2019/10/08/robinhood-cash-management/)

------
Ambele
This seems like a retaliation after Schwab then Ameritrade then ETrade reduced
their commission fees. The Robinhood team never ceases to amaze me.

